# Walls



## STS95 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm looking for a way to make my dry-wall look creepy to fit in with the atomosphere of the whole room without ruining it. Any ideas?
P.S. 
Sorry, I know I'm doing a lot more asking than contributing, but I'm new at this, and I hope by next season, I'll know enough to be contributing to other peoples' questions.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

What effect are you looking for? You mean in your house?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It would also help if you can give us an idea of what the decor in the room will be


----------



## STS95 (Aug 16, 2011)

goneferal said:


> What effect are you looking for? You mean in your house?


Yeah its in my house, and I want to get the effect of an old mansion. So anyway to make the walls look older, cracked, molded etc. I have used the holes in the wall tutorial from someone else on here in the prop how-too section, but I would like something more.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 7, 2011)

Here are a few interesting tutorials I found that make it look like the wall is damaged:

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10217&highlight=plaster

This one has a lot of things in the video to make an old "haunted" looking house:
http://www.hgtv.com/video/halloween-block-party2-video/index.html

Another option is to take drop cloth or sheets and paint them to look like old peeling wallpaper, then stick them over the drywall.


----------



## Pavitti (Aug 25, 2011)

You could also try stone wall vacuform panels, by Rose Brand, they come in 3ft by 6ft sheets, just stick them on and paint. Even if you did one wall, and the others with painted worn fabric. Add a fake flame tiki torch on the stone wall, and it's like your in a castle.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Scene Setters would be my choice for changing the look without ruining the walls. They come in the grey, block wall, the peeling wallpaper walls, etc.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have used Scene Setters for the last five years. It comes in 4ft by 25 ft rolls for about $20. I use push pins (painted flat black) to put it up with. If you are a little careful you can reuse it like I do.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I would look at using a damask wall paper stencil and applying paint to make it look like the walls had old, curling wall paper that's peeling/hanging off the wall, you can use a sponge to apply black, moldy looking paint and "Wet" spots where the paper is peeling away. You can apply the damask design to the bulk of the wall, and apply it to some stretches of paper that are partially glued down to the wall, but with some sections ragged and hanging/peeling away. Do the damask in a subtle color so that it doesn't dominate the room but gives enough of the Victorian texture to sell the idea or feel. Having the period furniture or the remnants of it will help a lot too.


----------

